
Germany’s car industry can’t build its own battery (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/15/17685634/germany-car-industry-battery-cells
======
gniv
Is this because everybody is expecting a "breakthrough" in battery tech, thus
dooming a big investment in lithium-ion plants?

I keep seeing stories about solid-state batteries, but I don't have a feeling
if they really are close to being production-ready.

------
rurban
Cells are a short-lived technology, and are soon to be replaced by better
tech. It's highly dependent on Chinese rare earths. But Germany is the sole
developer of hi-tech PMM's, the motors needed for E-cars.

